# Lustige Kasperbude



## Gastposter (22 September 2009)

Wieder mal nur Müll im Spamordner
----------------------------------
INKASSO-BEITREIBUNG (Mitgliedschaftbeitrag Mobiboard)

Sehr geehrte/r Herr Max Mustermann,

wir weisen hiermit darauf hin, dass aufgrund der bisher nichtbeachteten 2. Mahnung wir den
Sachverhalt nun an das Inkassobüro wie bereits angekündigt übergeben werden. Sodann entstehen
sicherlich Mehrkosten. Wir weisen dennoch ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass wir im Rahmen einer
Schadensminderungspflicht Sie immer über entsprechende Schritte und Folgend informiert hatten. Eine
Reaktion erfolgte seither nicht. Um nun unser Recht zu wahren, wird der Sachverhalt dem Inkassobüro
Überstellt. Wir bedauern diesen Schritt gegen Sie einleiten zu müssen. Sollten Sie bereits die
Rechnung ausgeglichen haben, so betrachten Sie diese Mail/Post als gegenstandslos.

Ihre Daten:
====================
Kundennummer: ***
Rechnungsnummer: *****
Mitgliedschaft bestÃ¤tigt durch Emaillink über *****@trash-mail.com 
Bearbeitungsnummer: FM******
Rechnungsversand: bereits via Email nachweislich erfolgt 
Mahnung: bereits via Email nachweislich erfolgt 
letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung: bereits via Email nachweislich erfolgt 
Güteangebot: seither keine Reaktion 
Ãœbergabe an Inkassobro: Montag, den 28.September 2009 


Wir weisen letztmalig darauf hin, dass mit der Übergabe an unser Inkasounternehmen für Sie
weitere Kosten entstehen werden und eine Eintrag in das Schuldnerverzeichnis erfolgt. Begleichen Sie
noch heute die oben aufgeführte Rechnung. 

Inhaber: CALL MEDIA LTD. & CO KG
Konto: [......]
BLZ: 860 100 90
Bank: Postbank
Verwendungszweck: RECHNUNGSNUMMER ********


Mit freundlichen Grüen,

Mobiboard.de Deutschland
(Rechtsabteilung & Mahnwesen)
-------------------------------------------

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind dann Kläffen sie heute noch


----------



## tex-ass (23 September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Kasperbude*

So ein Schuldnerverzeichnis möchte ich doch mal sehen. Man will ja mal was lernen.


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2009)

*mobiboard.de*

Wieder so ein Trittbrettfahrer, der meint, den Preis allenfalls im Fließtext der AGB verstecken zu müssen.


----------

